# Consultants in India for NZ Immigration - Skilled Migrant Visa



## visanj (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm looking for consultants for NZ Immigration but I don't find any. I checked with y-axis, Global Visas but I got to know from them that they are not supporting NZ immigration anymore

Could anyone in this forum please let me know if there is any consultant in India (preferably in Chennai) for NZ immigration?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

visanj said:


> I'm looking for consultants for NZ Immigration but I don't find any. I checked with y-axis, Global Visas but I got to know from them that they are not supporting NZ immigration anymore
> 
> Could anyone in this forum please let me know if there is any consultant in India (preferably in Chennai) for NZ immigration?


Hi,

If you look at the "Immigration Advice" area on the Immigration NZ website (www.immigration.govt.nz), there is a link to the IAA website where you can find a list of all current authorised advisers.

This is the only one listed in Chennai :-

Palat Krishnan, Venkateswaran (Waran)
Education Overseas Academy
First floor, Rosy Tower
No. 7 Uttamar Gandhi Salai
Nungambakkam
Chennai 600034 
India

Current
200800438


----------

